# dhcpcd stalls on kernel...

## john-doe

kernel runs fast but when reaches dhcpcd stops[after dhcp] then continue...it is possible to delete dhcpcd?

----------

## cach0rr0

certainly possible to change if/where it starts during startup

it's running at startup because either 

a)the dhcpcd init script has been added to a runlevel somewhere

or

b)something that requires dhcpcd has been added to a runlevel (in both cases, likely 'default')

first port of call: check "rc-status" output, see what's listed, and see if anything in the list might be calling dhcpcd, inclusive of init scripts for e.g. net.eth0

----------

## john-doe

```
$ rc-status

Runlevel: default

 net.eth0                                                                            [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                            [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                      [  started  ]

 local                                                                               [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged                                                                      

Dynamic Runlevel: needed                                                                          

 sysfs                                                                               [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual 
```

```
 /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"
```

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2011 Roy Marples <roy@marples.name>

# All rights reserved. Released under the 2-clause BSD license.

command=/sbin/dhcpcd

pidfile=/var/run/dhcpcd.pid

command_args=-q

name="DHCP Client Daemon"

depend()

{

   if [ "${RC_VERSION:-0}" != "0" ]; then

      provide net

      need localmount

      use logger network

      after bootmisc modules

      before dns

   fi

}

if [ "${RC_VERSION:-0}" = "0" ]; then

   start()

   {

      eerror "This script cannot be used for baselayout-1."

      return 1

   }

fi
```

----------

## john-doe

at least how to disable it [dhcpcd ]?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *john-doe wrote:*   

> at least how to disable it [dhcpcd ]?

 

the easiest way? set a static IP for eth0 in /etc/conf.d/net

if you cant set eth0 to a static IP you're stuck with it; that is, unless you remove net.eth0, netmount, and others, from the default runlevel, and only start them later on, on your own (maybe even via /etc/conf.d/local)

----------

## john-doe

no problem with:

```
emerge --unmerge dhcpcd
```

it was unnecessary,and incredibly internet speed increased

----------

